# SHAVER WOOD FURNACE



## PAPROUD (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking at the SHAVER outdoor wood furnace, anybody use one of these and if so whats your thoughts?


----------



## jdurant (Mar 10, 2008)

if you are going to get an outdoor boiler go pressurized if you can! Royall manufacturing make some good units. The non pressurized units rust out over time. If your going to spend the money buy something that lasts. Plus you can burn  wood or coal. Since you are from Pa you can get all the coal you need for cheap. What part of pa? I burn soft coal (bituminous coal) and a good bit of seasoned cherry, oak.


----------



## urhstry (May 29, 2008)

I liked the Shaver so much I became a dealer. It doesn't seem likely that the Shaver unit will rust out over time. If you check your water ph (acidity) and clean out the firebox thoroughly in the summer if you don't use it during that season, you should have a unit that will outlast you. I haven't heard of anyone having a Shaver rust out and they even make that claim. Also it is one of the few units that says you can burn coal in it. A nice extra if you ask me.


----------



## OverRunWithSons (May 30, 2008)

Can you explain to me--about the chemicals you must put in the water,  I am also considering an outdoor furance.  How often do you have to add these chemicals, Will I have to get 180 gallons of rain water before I fill my furance.  MY well water is completely red before the filter and softener.   Confused by where to get water to fill it, how often I will have to fill after the install, what kind of chemicals I will have to use and the cost of that also.  Thank you


----------



## getvrtcl (Nov 26, 2008)

I have six 165's I can not give away, what a pile of garbage.....


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 26, 2008)

There are a lot of complaints about Shaver boilers on this web site.  From what I have read about them I would avoid them.


----------



## getvrtcl (Nov 26, 2008)

:-/ That is why I can not give them away.....


----------



## markpee (Nov 26, 2008)

I looked at Shaver as there is a dealer about 1 mile from my house.  It's junk - no insulation on the doors??  Come on, this is basic stuff.  I would look at a gasifier like an EKO or Tarm - if you must go with an outdoor unit, look at Central Boiler.


----------



## Duetech (Nov 26, 2008)

OverRunWithSons said:
			
		

> Can you explain to me--about the chemicals you must put in the water,  I am also considering an outdoor furance.  How often do you have to add these chemicals, Will I have to get 180 gallons of rain water before I fill my furance.  MY well water is completely red before the filter and softener.   Confused by where to get water to fill it, how often I will have to fill after the install, what kind of chemicals I will have to use and the cost of that also.  Thank you


I know you are in PA but Dave at Cozyheat.net can answer your questions and supply the chemicals if needed. He is in MI


----------



## sstan (Nov 26, 2008)

If your looking for info on OWB both this site and the arborist site (http://www.arboristsite.com ) are a great source of info.  I spent a lot of time on both this past spring .. ended up with a natures comfort for a dealer in PA .. lots of things to consider (stainless steel, round box , blower or no blower and pressurised or not) ... take some time .. many are personal choice questions!  

steve


----------



## carbon neutral (Nov 26, 2008)

Another thing to strongly consider with an OWB is whether they are even leagal where you want to install it and how far you are from your nearest neighbor.  Many areas have banned them and there are several people that live near people who have them that are complaining about how much smoke they produce.  I don't think they would be excempt from a civil action suit should you develop a problem with one of your neighbors.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 25, 2009)

I am darn glad I found this websight. I am looking for an owb and just got a quote on a Shaver 165 for 8200 installed. I live 30 mi. from American Royal and have looked aty them too. A 7300 is 5400 dollars at this time. A Central Boiler 5036 is 6400 dollars. So I don't know between the CB 5036 or the American Royal 7300. They are much the same in specs but to me it's like trying to figure out if I'm ;looking at a rabbit or a hare. I just can't tell by looks. I know a guy with a CB and loves it, I know a guy with an American Royal and loves it. I'm going to find out from another neighbor what he has cause he loves his. I don't know what kind he has. Anyone heard good or bad about American Royal? I need all the info I can get. The CB E classic 2300 is 10,600 dollars, I think it's just out of my range and can't justify the cost of 13k after install. HELP!


----------



## jdurant (Jan 26, 2009)

royall is an excellent unit. I would get a pressurized unit they are asme spec. boilers and will not rust out.  They will hold up over a long peroid of time.


----------



## ihookem (Jan 27, 2009)

Danzig, are you talking about American Royal made in Wisconsin? I think there is another Royal.


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 27, 2009)

I just installed a Central Boiler 6048 last month and I am real happy with it. The chemicals you add are a rust inhibitor and as long as the pH is ok you should not have to add anymore. My unit has been running for a month and the water level is the same as when I filled it. The manual say's you should not have to add more than 1/2 gallon per heating season. Guys I work with have Timber Wolf and WoodMaster OWB and they like theirs just as well. I would get the next size bigger than what you need if you want longer burn times. I only 1/2 fill once a day and get 24 hour burn times. Here is the link to my install if you want to check it out.  http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=84018


----------



## sdrobertson (Jan 27, 2009)

November Wolf said:
			
		

> I just installed a Central Boiler 6048 last month and I am real happy with it.  Guys I work with have Timber Wolf and WoodMaster OWB and they like theirs just as well.



Timber Wolf is made pretty close to me and there is allot of them installed around.  They seem to smoke more and the wood piles look allot bigger than wood around the CB and WoodMasters.


----------

